# Kitchen counter



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

The_kid said:


> Understanding the code book is not required where I work whatsoever. Everyone kind of just remembers particular codes that they need to know, and if something is different than usual the boss will look it up.
> 
> With that being said, I don't like that and want to know as much as I can.
> 
> ...


210.52











.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The_kid said:


> I know the code is an outlet every 4 ft of non broken counter space. And 4ft from a sink or whatever. But I have no idea where in the code book it is.
> .


Look at Harry's diagram. It is 2' from a sink. Think of it this way. Most appliance cords are 4' long so the NEC wants a receptacle placed so that no matter where you place the appliance it will reach a receptacle.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Are they really tryin to convert us to metric by making inches secondary. .......is there a timewarp somewhere where i can go and reside in the once great old USA?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Look at Harry's diagram. It is 2' from a sink. Think of it this way. Most appliance cords are 4' long so the NEC wants a receptacle placed so that no matter where you place the appliance it will reach a receptacle.



4'? None of mine are, save for the fridge. The rest are 18-24".

Ithink this is so they can't fall off the front edge and still be plugged it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 4'? None of mine are, save for the fridge. The rest are 18-24".
> 
> Ithink this is so they can't fall off the front edge and still be plugged it.


Correct I meant 2'


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks guys :thumbup: 

I knew the codes just from being told what they are, I just wanted to find them in the Big Book. 

And after reading that article, I realize, I only need one island outlet on this job :lol:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

You should look into Stallcup's electrical design book. It is a good book that covers everything you will ever come across. It is worth getting all the concepts down now, since you will eventually be going for your license. Let it sink in slow, then cram later. 

Soars book on grounding is also a must have IMO.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

cabletie said:


> You should look into Stallcup's electrical design book. It is a good book that covers everything you will ever come across. It is worth getting all the concepts down now, since you will eventually be going for your license. Let it sink in slow, then cram later.
> 
> Soars book on grounding is also a must have IMO.



Those names are in the notebook thank you.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Are they really tryin to convert us to metric by making inches secondary. .......is there a timewarp somewhere where i can go and reside in the once great old USA?


The metric system was authorized for the US by Congress in 1866. The authorization stopped short of requiring the use of the metric system.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Kid-
Not being a smart ass here- just trying to pass on some knowledge.
Go to the index in the back of the code. Look up Receptacles. Run down through that listing and you see "oulets" which shows us that it is code section 210.50.
Look a little farther down the list annd you will see "dwelling where required" which points us to 210.52.
When you look up 210.52 you will find your answer at 210.52(C)

From the 2014 NEC
210.52 (C)

(C) Countertops. In kitchens, pantries, breakfast rooms, dining rooms, and similar areas of dwelling units, receptac le outlets for countertop spaces shall be installed in accordance with 210.52(C)(1) through (C)(5).

(1) Wall Countertop Spaces. A receptacle outlet shall be installed at each wall countertop space that is 300 mm (12 in.) or wider. Receptacle outlets shall be installed so that no point along the wall line is more than 600 mm (24 in.) measured horizontally from a receptacle outlet in that space.
Exception: Receptacle outlets shall not be required on a wall directly behind a range, counter-mounted cooking unit, or sink in the installation described in Figure 210.52(C)(1).

(2) Island Coun tertop Spaces. At least one receptacle shall be installed at each island countertop space with a long dimension of 600 mm (24 in.) or greater and a short dimension of 300 mm (12 in.) or greater.

(3) Peninsular Countertop Spaces. At least one receptacle outlet shall be installed at each peninsular countertop space with a long dimension of 600 mm (24 in.) or greater and a short dimension of 300 mm (12 in.) or greater. A peninsular countertop is measured from the connecting edge.

(4) Separate Spaces. Countertop spaces separated by rangetops, refrigerators, or sinks shall be considered as separate countertop spaces in applying the requirements of 210.52(C)(1). If a range, counter-mounted cooking unit, or sink is installed in an island or peninsular countertop and the depth of the countertop behind the range, counter-mounted cooking unit, or
sink is less than 300 mm (12 in.), the range, counter-mounted cooking unit, or sink shall be considered to divide the countertop space into two separate countertop spaces. Each separate countertop space shall comply with the applicable requirements in 210.52(C).

(5) Receptacle Outlet Location. Receptacle outlets shall be located on or above, but not more than 500 mm (20 in.) above, the countertop. Receptacle outlet assemblies listed for the application shall be permitted to be installed in countertops. Receptacle outlets rendered not readily accessible by appliances fastened in place, appliance garages, sinks, or rangetops as covered in section 210.52(C)(1) exceptions,or appliances occupying dedicated space shall not be considered as these required outlets.

Informational Note: See 406.5(E) for requirements for installation
of receptacles in countertops.

Exception to (5): To comply with the conditions specified in (1) or (2), receptacle outlets shall be permitted to be mounted not more than 300 mm (12 in.) below the countertop. Receptacles mounted below a countertop in accordance with this exception shall not be located where the countertop extends more than 150 mm (6 in.) beyond its support base.
(1) Construction for the physically impaired
(2) On island and peninsular countertops where the countertop is flat across its entire surface (no backsplashes, dividers, etc.) and there are no means to mount a receptacle within 500 mm (20 in.) above the countertop, such as an overhead cabinet


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> The metric system was authorized for the US by Congress in 1866. The authorization stopped short of requiring the use of the metric system.


Was taught in school, soon gallons, quarts, pints, inches, feet, yard & miles were soon going away, and had to memorize the conversion formulas. Don't remember what grade that was, but never heard another thing about the metric system again.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Kid, also try to get your hands on an NEC "Handbook" and tab it. Very useful.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

10cm still sounds more impressive than 4 inches


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Kid
When i was a kid there was a song in 1964 called "The Girl From Ipanema".(maybe you can listen to it once on YouTube)
Just to clown you a bit, I dub you " The Kid from Ipanema"

:laughing::laughing::jester:

Maybe some of the older guys might remember the song


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

The_kid said:


> Understanding the code book is not required where I work whatsoever. Everyone kind of just remembers particular codes that they need to know, and if something is different than usual the boss will look it up.
> 
> With that being said, I don't like that and want to know as much as I can.
> 
> ...


Learn the layout of the codebook, fella. Have you taken code classes? Are you familiar with the index and the proper terminology? You won't find "outlet" spacing in the codebook, but you will find receptacle spacing. In the code an outlet is: "A point on the wiring system at which current is
taken to supply utilization equipment."

The problem with not knowing the actual rules and where to find them, you are going to get stuck into the loop of stupid made up code rules or miss changes. Some guys still think that the wall space behind the door swing doesn't count towards receptacle spacing, you can't splice in panels, etc. Much better to educate yourself instead of just trusting others. "Trust, but verify."


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Does anybody like the "Code Check" Reference Manual?


----------

